# Teaser pics of the build!



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are a few pics of my car thats almost done. The engine bay is really dusty due to major fires out here in socal. There are a bunch more parts going on like the water meth kit,roll cage, eurojet carbon fibre reclinables black and grey leather with grey stitch,diesel geek panzer plate,greddy boost controller,turbo timer,big brake kit, and the roll cage is being wrapped in leather with a grey stitch so it should look pretty sweet when its done! I was going to wait to post pics but I guess there was some doubt whether or not I was even doing a build. I also just put some kinesis k28s on but they will be coming off soon to be refinished because I dont like the grey color of them right now. Here are the pics and please keep in mind that it is not done so it wont look like that when she's finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif> 



























































































































_Modified by localcali at 3:23 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*

Looking good, while your at it, get the alternator polished too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*























Bastard!!! The engine bay is sick as you told, can't wait to see the piping done up and all. Capita's ol' Kinesis K28s look sick on the Bug too, maybe you shouldn't polish the centers yet. You Bastard!!! Did I say that already. 


_Modified by vdubstar at 3:25 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (vdubstar)*

not polishing the rims bro I am going with a ceramic beaded coating that is sure to make you cream your pants


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*

this thread instantly put a smile on my face.. and also makes me miss my wheels even more








those look amazing dude! keeping em powdercoated grey or thinking something different?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (CAPiTA)*

Nice lexanis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*

nice choice of whees! i love em!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (Travy)*

pre Lexani but I love your wheels


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_pre Lexani but I love your wheels









haha I know, I was just remembering when winslow found out lexani bought kinesis. Gonna swap out the tires on them for something smaller or you gonna rock the poke like that?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (Travy)*

The poke isnt that bad when you see the car in person I was like what the hell when I saw that pic too, I need to lower the rear a hair and I am going to keep them like that for now. Love the yellow gti man looks hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Love the yellow gti man looks hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks







cant wait to see the beetle done. Gonna bring it up for waterwagens next year?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (Travy)*

for sho homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (Travy)*

Nice thread, love the wheels, nice work. all in all... nice


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (Ubel GLI)*

thanks homie!


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*

Looking tough man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (PzwoTDI)*

mucho gracias


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (localcali)*

WEAK!!!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Teaser pics of the build! (OLD GHOST)*

cool white


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

I am glad you have a fuel rail that says TURBO...otherwise I would have never known.
Everything else is mighty nice looks like a lot of work.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (misfit77)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*









when are we going to race?








cheers, bro. i like that it's not just looks you went after...it's going to have some balls.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*

thanks bro, how you been? I was just talking about you to tony the other day


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

i'm ok...my back is getting better, but i'm not 100% yet. it sucks. and i get more and more pissed at the guy that hit me for not stopping...he should be paying for my chiropractor co-payments.
how is tony? i should drop him a line...he's a really cool dude.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*

yeah tony is great, sorry to hear about your back bro that sucks. Lets cruise out to a show or do a canyon run when my car is done. Hit me up brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

Amazing.







Is that a SOLID BILLET maf?


----------



## Cozz (Aug 21, 2007)

STOP TEASING!!!....that is a tight....and i wanna see a full pic with those rims


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Cozz)*

very very nice...wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

thanks a lot guys! bill thats a billet maf and you can get it from volkswertstatt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifabout 85 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Amazing.







Is that a SOLID BILLET maf?









I'm curious as well Josh. Where the hell is the plastic maf?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

sitting at the shop why you want it tony, its yours if you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

Actually, my wife's maf is wacked and the check engine light is on for the past 2 months. Yup if you don't mind. But is Billsbug right, in your current set-up, is that a billet maf? Thanks bud







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

yes bill is right its a billet maf! I can get you that maf whenever your ready for it you ho







call me up and come to the shop with me one of these years


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

How's about tomorrow? I'll leave early for work and make a pit-stop at the happiest place on earth, maybe even bring some YuM YuM donuts for the kids, though I don't think you want them on sugar high all day


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_thanks a lot guys! bill thats a billet maf and you can get it from volkswertstatt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifabout 85 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that a website or a person on vortex? I'd like to see more info on this.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_thanks a lot guys! bill thats a billet maf and you can get it from volkswertstatt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifabout 85 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VolksWerkStatt? U mean the guys in Ft. Myers? Do they keep them in stock?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Oh wait thats probably a 3inch part of BT upgrade...
i dont think thats a stock maf housing


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Oh wait thats probably a 3inch part of BT upgrade...
i dont think thats a stock maf housing

Oh yeah, thx for the heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I think they do have some because he just got the order in a few weeks ago! Call him up he is a pretty cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I believe they make them 2.5, 3 and 4 inch










_Modified by localcali at 2:12 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

just an FYI steve over at modshack makes em to
http://www.modshack.info/bamm.htm
*read all fine print for engine specs etc


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

modshack's model is better for a stock setup but I had to go with an S4 maf sensor to work on the 3 inch maf housing and with my software for the big turbo setup. I do like modshacks design pretty trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_just an FYI steve over at modshack makes em to
http://www.modshack.info/bamm.htm
*read all fine print for engine specs etc

Oooooo, me likey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

wow that has to be the hottest bug in the OC


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

thank you sir!


----------

